# Hey



## B-LOCO (Feb 16, 2012)

I am B Loco. I am 6'3 and 235 lbs. 

I dont compete bodybuilding but train like an athlete for strength, power, and speed. 

My last cycle was 1000 mg omnadren ew 1 -20 + 20mg dbol ed 1 - 8 + tren e 10 -16.

I am not newbie but not guru either. 

Thank you


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*B-LOCO* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Back Pain Doctor (Feb 16, 2012)

welcome loco.


----------



## B-LOCO (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## B-LOCO (Feb 16, 2012)

I just posted a pic taken at end of last cycle so people can critique. I think this board is one of the biggest if not the biggest so I am happy to be here amongst top notch people.


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM.....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IronMag


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello & good luck


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## swollen (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome Loco!


----------



## brazey (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
Glad to have you in the community bro.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 17, 2012)

welcome


----------



## hulklion (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome non newbie/guru.


----------



## B-LOCO (Feb 24, 2012)

*Thanks everyone*



Gena Marie said:


> Welcome non newbie/guru.


 
Not Newbie
and NOT Guru. 

Just another bozo on the buss.


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## xpillz.com (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

